# Alexander Henderson on Romans 13 and resistance to tyranny



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2022)

From Rom. xiii. 1. “Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. Whosoever resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God. Rulers are not a terror to good works, but to the evil. He is the minister of God for good, wherefore we must needs be subject, not only for wrath, but also for conscience sake.” But, on the contrary, tyranny and unjust violence is not the ordinance of God. He that resisteth it, resisteth not the ordinance of God.

Such rulers are a terror to good works, not to evil; they are not the ministers of God for our good; neither in this can we be subject to them for conscience sake. The whole course of the apostle’s argument runneth against the resistance of lawful power commanding things good and lawful. We must either acknowledge tyranny to be the ordinance of God, and for our good, or exclude it from the apostle’s argument, admitting the resistance thereof to be lawful, at least by the shield for defence, if not by the sword for invasion.

For more, see:









Alexander Henderson on Romans 13 and resistance to tyranny


From Rom. xiii. 1. “Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. Whosoever resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God. Rulers are not a terror to good works, but to the evil. H…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

